# AsRock E350M1 im Vergleichstest (AMD Brazos Plattform)



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
tomshardware.com hat einen ersten Test der neuen AMD APU veröffentlicht. In diesem Test wird ein ASRock E350M1 Board im Mini-ITX-Format mit AMD E-350 APU mit verschiedenen Vergleichsplattformen, welche der nachfolgenden Übersicht zu entnehmen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den unterschiedlichen Vergleichen schafft es das ASRock System das Atom 330 System in fast jedem Benchmark hinter sich zu lassen. In der abschließenden Zusammenfassung wird allerdings festgestellt, dass das System nicht ganz so Leistungsfähig ist, wie von AMD geplant. Trotz dessen ist das neue AMD System sehr interessant, da es wohl zu einem sehr attraktiven Preis angeboten wird, recht viel Grafik Leistung bietet und dabei gerade einmal ca. 4 Watt mehr verbraucht im Schnitt als ein Atom.

Für ein genaues Bild solltet ihr euch den gesamten Test durchlesen, da die Leistungsfähigkeit des Brazos-Systems teilweise doch sehr stark schwankt in den einzelnen Tests.

Quelle: ASRock's E350M1: AMD's Brazos Platform Hits The Desktop First : Who Are You, Anyway?

EDIT: Hier noch ein Blockbild, welches den Aufbau der APU zeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. Januar 2011)

Iss ja ein schöner Test, nur warum testet keiner diese Boards mal mit was drinne im PEG Platz. Meine keine Graka sondern ne Tripple oder Quadro TV-Karte ala Hauppauge 4000 oder 4400.
Das würde mich interessieren ob alles reibungslos lüppt.


----------



## timee95 (16. Januar 2011)

Also dafür, dass der Spaß nur 95€ ist die Leistung nicht schlecht.
Ich hoffe, dass demnächst auch noch Modelle mit passivem Kühler raus kommen. Dann steht einem lautlosen HTPC mit anständig Leistung nichts mehr im Weg.

Timee


----------



## TheMF6265 (16. Januar 2011)

scheint ne ordentliche Leistung für den Preis und die Stromaufnahme abzuliefern 
so schlecht sind die Encode/Decode Test ja auch nicht


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Januar 2011)

wenn AMD es fertig gebracht hätte, Zacate etwas früher nachdem Atom-Start und dem einsetzenden Netbook-Hype zu bringen, dann hätten sie vermutlich einiges erreicht für die Finanzsanierung.


----------



## Exey (19. Januar 2011)

Die E-350 APU ist wirklich interessant, ich hoffe sie löst einen HTPC Boom aus. Ich denke wir müssen nicht so lange auf eine überarbeitete (vll schon in 28 nm) APU warten. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin steht ein 28nm "Pipe Cleaner" (GPU) in den Startlöchern.


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn in dem Test sehr viele theoretische Benchmarks drin sind, so groß wie im vorhinein Angekündigt/erwartet ist der Vorsprung gegenüber dem Atom nicht. Vor allem da dies noch der "alte" Atom ist - in kürze soll ja eine neue Atom Plattform mit 32nm kommen.

mfg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn in dem Test sehr viele theoretische  Benchmarks drin sind, so groß wie im vorhinein Angekündigt/erwartet ist  der Vorsprung gegenüber dem Atom nicht.


Zacate liegt bei 90% der Benchmarks vor dem Atom/ION-Duo. Dass die CPU-Leistung vom Zacate nicht sehr weit vor der CPU-Leistung des Atoms liegt, war schon vorher bekannt. Insofern wurden die realistischen Erwartungen erfüllt und die vorherigen Ergebnisse einfach nur bestätigt.


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Dass die CPU-Leistung vom Zacate nicht sehr weit vor der CPU-Leistung des Atoms liegt, war schon vorher bekannt.



nö, es wurde spekuliert das der Zacate einen Atom um das 2-3fache schlägt, GPU seitig sogar um das 10 fache. Beides ist nicht eingetreten. Wie im Artikel steht hat auch AMD deutlich mehr angekündigt, schließlich veglich man den Zacate bei AMD sogar mit einem Clarkdale.

mfg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> nö, es wurde spekuliert das der Zacate einen Atom um das 2-3fache schlägt, GPU seitig sogar um das 10 fache. Beides ist nicht eingetreten. Wie im Artikel steht hat auch AMD deutlich mehr angekündigt, schließlich veglich man den Zacate bei AMD sogar mit einem Clarkdale.
> 
> mfg


Die Tests aus dem November zeigen genau dasselbe Bild wie die aktuellen Tests bezüglich der CPU-Leistung, bei der GPU-Leistung wurden imho auch keine übertriebenen Erwartungen geschürt:
Erste Tests von AMDs Fusion-APU E-350 alias ?Zacate? - 17.11.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne den Test, der war allerdings noch mit einem nicht finalen Produkt. Es ändert auch nichts daran das deutlich mehr Leistung angekündigt, erwartet und spekuliert wurde.

mfg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

lol, na wenn du das so sagst ^^
Dann ist der Zacate halt total unter irgendwelchen Erwartungen geblieben. Haha. 

Ich glaube, du bist ein AMD-Basher, mehr nicht.

Finales und nicht-finales(?) Produkt haben jedenfalls die gleichen Ergebnisse geliefert. Und die Marketingabteilung die irgendwo eine Anwendung herauskramt, wo das eigene Produkt zehnmal besser ist als die Konkurrenz ist jedenfalls nicht dafür geeignet, irgendwelche übertriebenen Erwartungen zu schüren. Eben weil's Marketinggeblubber ist. Die Tests liefern die gleichen Ergebnisse, seit November ist die Leistung bekannt. Ergo, kein Realist muss aufgrund des neuen Tests in irgendeiner Hinsicht enttäuscht sein. Die alten Ergebnisse wurden einfach nur bestätigt.


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> lol, na wenn du das so sagst ^^



Was hat das damit zu tun, schau dir doch ganz einfach mal an was so in diversen Foren erwartet/spekuliert wurde und was von AMD selbst angekündigt wurde.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du bist ein AMD-Basher, mehr nicht.



Was hat das mit Bashing zu tun wenn man anmerkt das ankündigungen die nicht nur aus der Marketingabteilung kommen (bei weitem) nicht erfüllt wurden? Oder gehn dir einfach die Argumente aus? 

Der Zacate ist nicht der Überflieger geworden der er werden hätte sollen, das ist mein Fazit zu diesem Test

mfg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

Das ist dein Fazit, aber ich bin gespannt, ob du beim dritten Test mit den gleichen Ergebnissen, beim vierten Test mit den gleichen Ergebnissen usw. immer wieder das gleiche sagen wirst. "Nicht der erwartete Überflieger". Obwohl einfach nur die Ergebnisse bestätigt werden. 

Es ist doch völlig egal, was Marketingabteilung und irgendwelche Fanboys lange vor den Tests gelabert haben, die Realität ist nun schon lange genug bekannt, sodass jeder Realist weiß, was Sache ist!

Bis zum nächsten Test, wo der Zacate dann wohl zum dritten Mal hinter irgendwelchen alten Spekulationen und uralten Erwartungen liegt, die heute völlig irrelevant sind.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Januar 2011)

ich muss XE85 da aber leider recht geben. Es wurde mehr angekündigt von AMD und von den Leuten VIEL mehr erwartet und spekuliert. Genau die Zahlen die er genannt hat treffen zu.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

Klar, aber das hat nichts mit dem Test von tomshardware.com zu tun, der nur die Ergebnisse vom November bestätigt und insofern gar nicht enttäuschen oder überraschen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Januar 2011)

naja, das damals war eben KEIN fertiger Chip. Da hätte sich noch einiges tun können. Auch waren die Taktraten damals meines Wissens nach nicht bekannt. 

Die Ergebnisse sind daher schon etwas ernüchternd, aber realistisch betrachtet eigentlich zu erwarten gewesen. Ich hatte auch eher mit sowas gerechnet, dass der Atom in den meisten Anwendungen mehr oder weniger knapp geschlagen wird, bei etwas höherem Strombedarf, dann aber sobald die iGPU genutzt wird wegzieht.

So isses auch gekommen, und der Preis wird auch sehr gut sein. Daher ist es durchaus ein gelungenes Produkt. Aber wie so oft hat man sich eben mehr erwartet.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

Heute sind erste Zacate-Systeme ab Lager lieferbar, die hatten deshalb wohl schon vor 2 Monaten fertige oder annähernd fertige Chips zum Testen. Die Taktraten waren auch schon bekannt. Dass sich die CPU-Leistung nach dem November-Test plötzlich verdoppelt, war jedenfalls nicht mehr zu erwarten. Schon im November hieß es: "*Die Ergebnisse entsprechen den bisherigen Erwartungen*: In Relation zur geringen Leistungsaufnahme kann die APU bei der GPU-Leistung punkten, während die CPU-Leistung weniger überzeugt."  Aber jetzt ist für mich hier Schluss.


----------

